# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Ερώτηση για το Mac Pro 2019

## Anasazi

Καλημέρα!

Έχω μια ερώτηση για το Mac Pro, όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει καθώς μου έχει κινήσει την περιέργεια!

Μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει κάποιος / να βρω κάπου παραδείγματα για τις εργασίες για τις οποίες είναι απαραίτητος ο κάθε επεξεργαστής;

Υπάρχουν 8, 12, 16, 24 και 28 πυρήνες.

Ένα παράδειγμα για την κάθε περίπτωση θα με βοηθούσε πολύ!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------

